# Pt 145



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I took my PT145 to the range for the first time and it shot 6-7 inches lower then point of aim has any one else had this issue as well? and what did you do to correct it other than kentucky windage.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

How experienced of a shooter are you? it may be your trigger squeeze or anticipating the recoil.

Here is a printable target that helps to decipher what the shooter is doing wrong.
http://www.piedmontnrainstructors.org/resources/CorrectionChartRight.pdf

Something I have to focus on is my trigger squeeze and grip, it will cause me to shoot left and low, I have fairly tight groups, just left and low.

Good luck!


----------



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am a pretty experianced shooter I have quilified expert for the navy qual more than once with the berreta 92 and the SIG 228, and I shoot my own weapons all the time and I have never seen this other than than the common mistakes mentioned above. Thats why I was really surprised on the drop from the point of aim!! I had my buddy shoot as well he is also a good shoot and it was exactly the same problem!!!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Does it have the 2 dot Heine straight 8 sights? 

Cover up your intended point of impact with the front dot.

If you put the POA at the top of the front sight blade you will hit low.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

twolfe84 said:


> I took my PT145 to the range for the first time and it shot 6-7 inches lower then point of aim has any one else had this issue as well? and what did you do to correct it other than kentucky windage.


What ammo were you shooting?

While it is most likely a trigger or sight picture issue, it is also common for a lighter bullet weight to strike lower than a heavier one. If you are shooting something lighter than 230 grain ammo, try it with 230 grain next time.

I fired a PT145 once and it had a very long, gritty, spongy trigger pull. This could easily cause a new shooter to anticipate the fairly significant recoil and shoot low.

Or maybe the sights are just off, but that is probably the least likely.


----------



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

it has the 2 dot heine sights and I always cover the point of aim with my my front post.I was shooting 230 gr bullets. I thank you all for the help so far though.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Never had a problem the one I had.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

just to be clear what I mean.










The sight picture on the left will put you on target.

The one on the right will put you low. How low depends on what distance the target is at.


----------



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...f&__a=1#/photo.php?pid=30051333&id=1473858310 this my grouping at 25 yards with my xd


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

twolfe84 said:


> this my grouping at 25 yards with my xd


Nice, but what does that have to do with your PT145?


----------



## twolfe84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks!! Just showing I can can get good groupings at 25 yards I couldnt get close to that using the same basic fundmentals that I did for that at 15 yards with the PT145.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

twolfe84 said:


> ... I couldnt get close to that using the same basic fundmentals that I did for that at 15 yards with the PT145.


because, as I pointed out, the sight picture for the Heine Straight 8 sights is different.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

twolfe84 said:


> Thanks!! Just showing I can can get good groupings at 25 yards I couldnt get close to that using the same basic fundmentals that I did for that at 15 yards with the PT145.


You can NOT float the bulls-eye with straight eight sights. You have to center it.


----------



## brian04151980 (Jul 27, 2009)

The Straight 8 is somthing that is realy hard to get used to . I to thought I was using the corect sight picture but after shooting a 3 dot sight for so long it took me more than 200 rds to realize how far down that dot is on the front sight and I was not covering the bull with enough of the sight It still does not feal right but im stuck until some body offers a 3dot for my pt609.


----------

